# Xmas is Coming



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

As Christmas is approaching fast I thought that I would pick up a frozen turkey from the Metro Store. However my plans were thwarted when my wife told me that she had in fact ordered a turkey from our butcher as a surprise. 

She said that it would be better than a frozen one and we would not have to go through the palaver of defrosting it!:fingerscrossed:

She said it will be fresh almost up to the time the cooking starts!!! I now anticipate it strutting around our kitchen for a few days, just getting to know us, before it meets its end.

If that is the case then I will put a cover over the oven until after the fatal moment! 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Just as well you did not decide on a ham joint this year then:eyebrows: I just bought a ham joint from IKEA of all places.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Eric in china said:


> Just as well you did not decide on a ham joint this year then:eyebrows: I just bought a ham joint from IKEA of all places.


Do you need help in putting it together then?

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Nah, it's a smoked ham. No oven so have to make do.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

No Oven!!

Mind You I was here for six years before I had an oven fitted. Cost me more than a million rmb as I had to fit an apartment around it!!!!!!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> No Oven!!
> 
> Mind You I was here for six years before I had an oven fitted. Cost me more than a million rmb as I had to fit an apartment around it!!!!!!
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


21 years for me but always on the road working, now at last I can settle down. I know what you mean building the home around it lol.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looking forward to having an oven in our new house next month


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Amazing the things, no matter how small or big, we miss as expats. I used to love cooking and still cook for myself at lunch time but a pressure cooker and microwave just does not cut it.

I often eat in some of the most expensive restaurants but to me the food is not to my appeal. The thought of cooking a simple steak and kidney pie is dream worthy. But then we Brits like simple clean food.

If I order a steak then I do not want it covered in some chef's creative sauce, I simply want to taste the steak.


----------

